

Why Women Are Ditching STEM Careers – And How to Change It - frostmatthew
http://www.fastcompany.com/3041381/strong-female-lead/why-women-are-ditching-stem-careers-and-how-to-change-it

======
Someone1234
> Since 1990, the number of women entering careers in science, technology,
> engineering, and mathematics, or commonly known as STEM, has basically
> remained stagnant.

That's inaccurate. The number of women since 1990 has increased in STEM. The
ratio relative to men however has become worse or stagnated depending on whose
data you wish to use.

People keep repeating the "women in STEM are decreasing" myth because others
keep intentionally using misleading graphs that show % of women in STEM and
then a nasty downward line. The reality is total numbers of people in STEM has
increased, and so have the total number of women, men's participation just
increased at a greater rate.

So the question is: What happened that made men's participation increase
faster than women's participation? I don't see anyone asking that.

